# Opinions on Dawgs week 2



## Horns (Sep 10, 2016)

Man I have to keep it G rated so I will ask, what is your opinion of that horrid display today by the Dawgs?


----------



## bullgator (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 10, 2016)

Horns said:


> Man I have to keep it G rated so I will ask, what is your opinion of that horrid display today by the Dawgs?



 lucky to be bowl eligible if you dont improve a lot.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 10, 2016)

From what I saw..seriously..nat champs. wasn't it obvious


----------



## Throwback (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm very disappointed 

I really want Chubb to be a heisman contender and have a good shot at that. After today I don't think that's possible. Not because of him but he needs support from the rest of the team (blocks, etc) 
And today showed that may not be happening.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2016)

Neither line has impressed me. I think we are lacking the players to compete big time. Prolly 2 to 3 years off.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 10, 2016)

Sadly.... Kirby Smart=Mark Richt


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2016)

I think it is too early to say CKS is no different than CMR. Heck CMR might be better, just dont think it is fair to compare them after two games.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 10, 2016)

I dread it when we actually play somebody.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 10, 2016)

One of the funniest things I heard during the game. The guy next to me tapped me on the shoulder and said we need more 5 stars...... Also heard another person say here we go Ray Goff all over again.... I'll say this we are getting whipped at the point of attack on the offensive line. but, we have been getting slapped around there for years under Richt. Kirby has said since day one they had to recruit better linemen and More of them so that leads me to believe he knows what he's talking about. He inherited the mess up front and he can recruit his way out of it but it takes a couple years. The D line is young and to me they did a good job and on top of that the D won the game for us.... Kirby's team laid an egg today and I don't think for one minute he'll let become the norm. They sucked today! It was hard to watch. But they won. Better to learn some lessons with win than a loss.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 10, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I think it is too early to say CKS is no different than CMR. Heck CMR might be better, just dont think it is fair to compare them after two games.



My point was I wanted Kirby to be a mini Saban.  Treat your players horribly. Last week, I saw Kirby hugging his players on the sideline after the win, and then today, before the game, was a clip of Kirby dancing in the locker room with the team in the dome after the game.  My heart sank.  Heck, Kirby is even nice to the press.  The Dawgs of the last decade have proven over and over and over, if you give them any praise, they will tear your heart out soon.  Is it really that hard to be a CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 10, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> My point was I wanted Kirby to be a mini Saban.  Treat your players horribly. Last week, I saw Kirby hugging his players on the sideline after the win, and then today, before the game, was a clip of Kirby dancing in the locker room with the team in the dome after the game.  My heart sank.  Heck, Kirby is even nice to the press.  The Dawgs of the last decade have proven over and over and over, if you give them any praise, they will tear your heart out soon.  Is it really that hard to be a CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored



Kirby had just won his first game ever as a HC nothing wrong with taking it in. If you read anything about Practice Monday and Tuesday it was ugly. Kirby also said he cringed and warned the players when the polls came out and he also reminded them of their history with polls.  Be patient and think about this for a minute. New O scheme, all new O caoches, Freshmen QB got the nod today with Lambert at number 2. The O line got killed last year with the exception of the Sc game. Most everyone I know knew better with the number 9 ranking. More losses to come this year but wins are in the near future.


----------



## GA native (Sep 10, 2016)

Two games into it, and he's already Ray Goof...
With fans like you guys... who needs the gators?

As for me, I'll be satisfied with 7-5, and winning the participation bowl.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 10, 2016)

He dances in the locker room? I figured he'd be a hard core general type Saban like actually.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 10, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> My point was I wanted Kirby to be a mini Saban.  Treat your players horribly. Last week, I saw Kirby hugging his players on the sideline after the win, and then today, before the game, was a clip of Kirby dancing in the locker room with the team in the dome after the game.  My heart sank.  Heck, Kirby is even nice to the press.  The Dawgs of the last decade have proven over and over and over, if you give them any praise, they will tear your heart out soon.  Is it really that hard to be a CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored



you are forgetting that he is dealing with kids that got a trophy for just putting on a jersey all their lives.  Now, if they get a butt chewing, they will quit and go home to live in momma's basement


----------



## nickel back (Sep 10, 2016)

No comment this week....


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 10, 2016)

NC was a good team.
Nichols came to play and we didn't.
No identity yet. Lot of new faces , players and coaches. Give it time. Still Richt's handi work.
Mainly disappointed he put Lambert back in. Why?
It was Eason's to win or lose.


----------



## tcward (Sep 10, 2016)

O line. Nuff said....


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 10, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> One of the funniest things I heard during the game. The guy next to me tapped me on the shoulder and said we need more 5 stars...... Also heard another person say here we go Ray Goff all over again.... I'll say this we are getting whipped at the point of attack on the offensive line. but, we have been getting slapped around there for years under Richt. Kirby has said since day one they had to recruit better linemen and More of them so that leads me to believe he knows what he's talking about. He inherited the mess up front and he can recruit his way out of it but it takes a couple years. The D line is young and to me they did a good job and on top of that the D won the game for us.... Kirby's team laid an egg today and I don't think for one minute he'll let become the norm. They sucked today! It was hard to watch. But they won. Better to learn some lessons with win than a loss.



Great post!


----------



## srb (Sep 10, 2016)

Nothing here for ga...

See if they drop from 9::::::::


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2016)

They had no business being #9 to start with.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 10, 2016)

If I remember correctly.....this past summer everyone who wore red and black and had watched a game over the last 5 years, or halfway knew anything about football at all had us going 8-4 or no better than 9-3...nothing has changed. 9-3 would still be a good year for us...freshman QB, first year head coach, freshman all along the Dline, cobbled Oline. Think about it....


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 10, 2016)

tcward said:


> O line. Nuff said....



x2 plus Chubb and Isiah helped the other team get 14 pts basically. 
Our OL looks slow and a little weak. Give Kirby some time, he has a lot of things to improve on. 
I did not like our Offensive play calling at times, either.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 10, 2016)

Got a lot of work to do.......... O Line played like first graders, WR corp is seriously lacking, Kicking is horrid, amongst other things. I know it was hotter than 2 pigs in a wool sock at the game today. Thank goodness for a handheld fan and sun screen. This team will lose at least 3 games probably more if they don't get it together.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2016)

MCBUCK said:


> If I remember correctly.....this past summer everyone who wore red and black and had watched a game over the last 5 years, or halfway knew anything about football at all had us going 8-4 or no better than 9-3...nothing has changed. 9-3 would still be a good year for us...freshman QB, first year head coach, freshman all along the Dline, cobbled Oline. Think about it....



This. If you followed the Dawgs very close you had to figure that we were going to have some struggles this year. I think this bunch will have to fight for every W they get.


----------



## yelper43 (Sep 10, 2016)

Awesome win lol


----------



## yelper43 (Sep 10, 2016)

Hey the clock here is off a little bit.


----------



## riprap (Sep 10, 2016)

I don't guess y'all remember Saban getting BEAT by Ul Monroe his first season with bama and it wasn't his first year as a head coach. We did get the WIN. Kirby needs a chance to get his guys in. Today's mistakes,o line getting manhandled and turnovers looked like a Richt team. You can't flip the switch over one summer.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 10, 2016)

MCBUCK said:


> If I remember correctly.....this past summer everyone who wore red and black and had watched a game over the last 5 years, or halfway knew anything about football at all had us going 8-4 or no better than 9-3...nothing has changed. 9-3 would still be a good year for us...freshman QB, first year head coach, freshman all along the Dline, cobbled Oline. Think about it....



Exactly.





yelper43 said:


> Hey the clock here is off a little bit.



If the forum clock is incorrect for you, send a private message to Matthew6.


----------



## cramer (Sep 11, 2016)

Painful to watch - too much talent not to have done better against Nichols, even if the coaches had stayed home
No excuses - 
Would rather have watched Canes beat down their opponent
CMR must have had a smile on his face 

Obviously it will get better, couldn't get .....


----------



## bullgator (Sep 11, 2016)

riprap said:


> I don't guess y'all remember Saban getting BEAT by Ul Monroe his first season with bama and it wasn't his first year as a head coach. We did get the WIN. Kirby needs a chance to get his guys in. Today's mistakes,o line getting manhandled and turnovers looked like a Richt team. You can't flip the switch over one summer.



Agree. The game itself may have been a letdown game, but one you survived. Y'all aren't the first to have one. It's what they do from here that really matters. I'd be more concerned with any affects on recruiting if you don't bounce back. Smart has been on a recruiting binge and a couple more games like that can mess with that momentum.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 11, 2016)

riprap said:


> I don't guess y'all remember Saban getting BEAT by Ul Monroe his first season with bama and it wasn't his first year as a head coach. We did get the WIN. Kirby needs a chance to get his guys in. Today's mistakes,o line getting manhandled and turnovers looked like a Richt team. You can't flip the switch over one summer.



A win is a win. UGA will be fine this year. They have the talent and have had the talent for years. This was a game that if CMR were still roaming the sidelines the outcome could very well have been different. With that said, your comparison to the loss that Bama took to ULM is really a little skewed. Bama was coming off of probation and had little to no talent to work with. UGA is loaded with talent but teams can slip up when they don't take an inferior team seriously. Not sure you will understand what I am saying but your comparison/obsession with Saban and Bama just doesn't fit here. Congrats on the win.


----------



## riprap (Sep 11, 2016)

fairhope said:


> A win is a win. UGA will be fine this year. They have the talent and have had the talent for years. This was a game that if CMR were still roaming the sidelines the outcome could very well have been different. With that said, your comparison to the loss that Bama took to ULM is really a little skewed. Bama was coming off of probation and had little to no talent to work with. UGA is loaded with talent but teams can slip up when they don't take an inferior team seriously. Not sure you will understand what I am saying but your comparison/obsession with Saban and Bama just doesn't fit here. Congrats on the win.


Doesn't mean he has the players be wants. Didn't bama win every sec regular season game the next year? Did they just wake up and start playing better or did sabans system start taking effect.

 I actually thought you were going to have a decent post without taking a cheap shot but...


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2016)

Loved Kirby's post game conference. Never once fluffed up the other team. He holds his staff to the same accountability he holds the players. Still got some lumps to take this year but better days ahead


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2016)

Here's a good read for the doom and gloomers. Get ready Dawg fans more knots on the head to come this year... 

http://www.bulldawgillustrated.com/hucks-corner-something-every-georgia-fan-dont-want-hear/

Saturday’s game was an extremely poor performance but the sky is not falling!  No, Georgia is not going to go 3-9 this season and no, Georgia is not going to go 12-0 either.  


For those of you that thought UGA just had an off day on Saturday:   This wasn’t just an “off day”.  Nicholls State exposed the Bulldogs weaknesses.  The offensive line still lacks ideal size and power, the defensive line is extremely young, we struggle to rush the passer and the wide receivers can’t create separation.  Nicholls State was crowding the line of scrimmage to stuff the run and jumping every underneath route because they weren’t afraid of UGA beating them deep.  Georgia is not a Top 10 team today and I don’t believe they are capable of becoming one this season.


For those of you that think Georgia is terrible and nothing has changed under Kirby Smart:  It’s a process.  Kirby Smart said it best, “it’s like turning a battleship”.  A program does not and cannot change overnight.  Kirby is still trying to change the culture and this year there is a huge learning curve for the players as Kirby tries to put the foundation in place for future championships.  For those of you doom and gloomers, Nick Saban’s first season at Alabama the Crimson Tide went 7-6 including a loss at home to Louisiana-Monroe.  The next season the Tide went 12-0 in the regular season.  


The 2016 edition of the Georgia Bulldogs is a very interesting group when you take an in-depth look.


The front seven for the Bulldogs defense has been completely reconstructed and there is not a single player on the roster that played 35% of the snaps season.  This is the first time that each and every one of these players has been asked to play a full game, yet alone a full season.  Watching the game yesterday on several occasions the Bulldogs had Michail Carter, Tyler Clark and Julian Rochester along the defensive line – I challenge you to find another team in the country that has lined up this season with three true freshmen on the defensive front at one time.  I don’t care how talented you are, that learning curve is massive.


On the offensive side of the ball, I don’t think the Bulldogs have a true offensive tackle on the entire roster.  Both Greg Pyke and Tyler Catalina are guards, not tackles.  That puts your offensive coordinator in a very interesting position because I don’t know if you can really depend on either of UGA’s tackles to protect the QB long enough to take a seven step drop and find a receiver on a deep out or a crossing route.  UGA is trying to run a lot of short to intermediate routes and opposing DB’s are sitting on those short routes making it difficult for the receivers to create separation.  It would not surprise me to see the Bulldogs starting two new incoming players at the tackle positions next season.


Add to that the fact that you are either playing a true freshmen QB or an experienced fifth-year senior that has proven very little on the collegiate level and you have a team (where if you took of your red and black sunglasses) you would think would be a 7-5 or an 8-4 football team.  Depending on how quickly this team can mature and how the ball bounces this team could be 7-5 or they could be 9-3 or 10-2.


Regardless, the record is not what is important.  What is important is that the battleship is turning.  The players are growing and learning how to go about their business in order to become a championship football team.  They are learning how to become leaders.  Those leaders are going to be able to lead and demand the accountability and maximum effort from Kirby Smart’s extremely talented “Sic’em17” recruiting class.


This team will do some great things this season.  At the same time, they will also do some things that leave you scratching your head or even worse throwing your shoe at the TV.  Be patient!  Great things are coming to the Bulldog Nation!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 11, 2016)

Great read. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 11, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Here's a good read for the doom and gloomers. Get ready Dawg fans more knots on the head to come this year...
> 
> http://www.bulldawgillustrated.com/hucks-corner-something-every-georgia-fan-dont-want-hear/
> 
> ...


Great post...I would add we need to pick up on our WR recruiting. Otherwise, I couldn't have said it any better!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2016)

I would not call this a team loaded with talent. Not experienced talent for sure.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 11, 2016)

Where did all those top 10 classes go just left when Kirby showed up? Also y'all returned 13 starters with big name guys on both sides of ball I wouldn't blame it on experience either but keep trying.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2016)

Like the man said we are starting three true freshmen on the D .  line, a freshman QB and dont not have a guard on the team. Returning people from last year's team it not necessarily a good thing. We have signed some classes with a lot of high ranked players, but evidently we left a lot of positions out. Say wide receiver and OL. Think we have fixed the recruiting part of the equation, whether we have done anything to improve the coaching is still up in the air.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Where did all those top 10 classes go just left when Kirby showed up? Also y'all returned 13 starters with big name guys on both sides of ball I wouldn't blame it on experience either but keep trying.



I'll tell you just like my daddy told me growing up when I would ask a question about history or the bible or just about anything. Read and study for yourself and then come back and see me. If you really want to know where all those classes are over the last 4 or 5 years pull up the Dawg roster and compare it to the classes over the last few years. Your post makes you look ignorant but it doesn't make you stupid. Please also look up the word ignorant and stupid and you'll see they have two very different meanings. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2016)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Great post...I would add we need to pick up on our WR recruiting. Otherwise, I couldn't have said it any better!!



Agree 100% and they are in very good shape with 4 or 5 freak WR's and they are much taller than what we currently have. Kirby and Chaney want those TALL guys catching the ball.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 11, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> I'll tell you just like my daddy told me growing up when I would ask a question about history or the bible or just about anything. Read and study for yourself and then come back and see me. If you really want to know where all those classes are over the last 4 or 5 years pull up the Dawg roster and compare it to the classes over the last few years. Your post makes you look ignorant but it doesn't make you stupid. Please also look up the word ignorant and stupid and you'll see they have two very different meanings. Go Dawgs!



Keep trying soon enough you'll find the right excuse. Unlike you I can see the real uga team when I watch them.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Keep trying soon enough you'll find the right excuse. Unlike you I can see the real uga team when I watch them.



Again, ignorance behind the keyboard. Find one post that I posted that supports the claims that you refer to so often about my beloved Dawgs being anything other than what happened yesterday. You can't and you won't.  Also feel free to do your recruiting research and post it here to prove me wrong about that as well. Again, you can't and you won't. I love to banter on here and have been guilty of being a homer and posting ignorant post myself so show me I was wrong.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2016)

Most of us have been brutally honest about our expectations this year Brown. That just doesn't fit some folk's agenda.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Most of us have been brutally honest about our expectations this year Brown. That just doesn't fit some folk's agenda.



Love to hit them with facts and all you hear is crickets.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Where did all those top 10 classes go just left when Kirby showed up? Also y'all returned 13 starters with big name guys on both sides of ball I wouldn't blame it on experience either but keep trying.



good point and daily volsux.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Again, ignorance behind the keyboard. Find one post that I posted that supports the claims that you refer to so often about my beloved Dawgs being anything other than what happened yesterday. You can't and you won't.  Also feel free to do your recruiting research and post it here to prove me wrong about that as well. Again, you can't and you won't. I love to banter on here and have been guilty of being a homer and posting ignorant post myself so show me I was wrong.


i have never seen a post from You or chuck that the dogs would do much this year. Elfiiiii and slayer, well thats a different matter.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 11, 2016)

I lump all uga fans into the same group as slayer..a devout homer. Sorry for those of you that have some sense about ya but that's just the way it is. I just know y'all have had some big name recruits last few years and I still hear their name called on both sides of the ball. Freshman or not we are talking freshman at uga. They should handle #98 in the fcs with ease.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2016)

michel, chubb, eason could start on most or all teams. the dogs will get it together; however, with mizzou, ole miss, and tennessee looming, it does look like dark days are ahead.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 11, 2016)

The biggest complaint from Dawg fans was that Richt didn't do enough with the talent he had.  What happened from last to this year, did UGA lose every bit of talent they had?  Now that Smart is struggling with what is mostly Richt's recruits, they are walking it back and saying the talent is not there.  Either way, Richt never almost lost to a FCS team outside the FCS top 50.   UGA's o-line was small, but they have talented young players chomping at the bit.  Put Cleveland (6'7" 330)in, put Solomon Kindley (6'4" 340) in, put Sam Madden and Sage Hardin, both over 6'6" and 320 in.  If Pittman is the great o-line coach type think he is he should be able to have these guys playing at SEC level by the time UF rolls around.  why in the world has there been no concerted effort to get the TE's more involved?   That is poor coaching to not even try to get what is considered to be the best TE unit in the whole country the ball.  Why is Mecole Hardman not in yet, why is Holyfield not?


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 11, 2016)

I agree with the original article about where we are right now. 
I do not agree we don't have receivers fast enough to separate. 
The play calling should change when the game / situation changes and i think we missed a few chances to keep the ball and keep drives going. One instance was third and maybe 10 yards and all 3 or more WR's ran a fly pattern. If just one would have sat down in the middle of the field in a huge hole behind the LB's we have an easy first down. Also, forget holding the ball long as a qb, so run pass plays that are shorter and higher percentage. Eason should be able to nickle and dime someone when needed, when the deep ball is not there with double coverage.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 11, 2016)

I got just one word for you - we suck.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> The biggest complaint from Dawg fans was that Richt didn't do enough with the talent he had.  What happened from last to this year, did UGA lose every bit of talent they had?  Now that Smart is struggling with what is mostly Richt's recruits, they are walking it back and saying the talent is not there.  Either way, Richt never almost lost to a FCS team outside the FCS top 50.   UGA's o-line was small, but they have talented young players chomping at the bit.  Put Cleveland (6'7" 330)in, put Solomon Kindley (6'4" 340) in, put Sam Madden and Sage Hardin, both over 6'6" and 320 in.  If Pittman is the great o-line coach type think he is he should be able to have these guys playing at SEC level by the time UF rolls around.  why in the world has there been no concerted effort to get the TE's more involved?   That is poor coaching to not even try to get what is considered to be the best TE unit in the whole country the ball.  Why is Mecole Hardman not in yet, why is Holyfield not?



Mecole will be DB. He will not be on O. Holyfield was hurt last week and this week it was a game time decision. How in the world can use TE's in the passing game when they are needed to block? Pass protection and lord knows run blocking as well. I also remember last year everyone asking that same question about Schotty. This O line sucks just like it did last year. If the other players aren't playing on the line there is a reason why no matter how big they are. Big Ben has an issue with effort and learning the system. He'll be in there soon. Soloman had to lose 40+ pounds when he got there he was not close to being in shape. Eason sucked it up pretty good along the wall that was supposed to block and protect him. There's talent on the team but it's not in the trenches with exception of the D but their young and not much depth. I'll be honest if Richt was our coach right we would have dang sure lost to UNC and most likely Nicholis St. Offensive play calling will be like a HS game until he can get Eason ready and a legit O line. There's talent there but not where it matters most.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 11, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I lump all uga fans into the same group as slayer..a devout homer. Sorry for those of you that have some sense about ya but that's just the way it is. I just know y'all have had some big name recruits last few years and I still hear their name called on both sides of the ball. Freshman or not we are talking freshman at uga. They should handle #98 in the fcs with ease.



I am sure glad you keep sharing.  Your posts go to prove that I have a pet frog that is smarter than you volsux!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 11, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> I am sure glad you keep sharing.  Your posts go to prove that I have a pet frog that is smarter than you volsux!



#98 in fcs. Pass the salt


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 11, 2016)

I will go easy here.  After Saturday's showing in Athens, it makes me look forward to October 1st. as a Vol fan. Everyone was quick to give us a hard time for going into OT to beat App St. but It's been quiet as of late. The Vols got our slice of humble pie, now the Dawgs have as well. UGA will get better from this embarrassing game, but it's a tough pill to swallow for the UGA faithful. The only thing I can add is they should have left it in Eason's hands and left Lambert on the bench. He is going to make mistakes, better against Nichols St. than UF or UT. Win or lose, it should have been his game.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 11, 2016)

So is this the excuse thread now? Richt couldn't win with talent but he left the cupboard bare for Smart? Come on. UGA sucked it up and y'all are eating crow with extra salt this week. GBO!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2016)

You deserved a hard time for your game against App State just like we needed a hard time for our game. We gave ourselves a hard time and not come up with a bunch of lame excuses. Elffi said it right, we suck right now. UT is not much better at this point. That game in Bristol was not against some major power house either. It was Va. Tech with a coach from Memphis, and if they could have held on to the ball, it would have went down to the wire.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm just waiting on the "Nichols is a better team than App St", and "At least we didn't have to go to OT to win" comments.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2016)

Pickler has not been reading the post either. We have not said that UGA was going to be a big winner this year. We are a lot more realistic than those looking thru the Orange glasses. We have not been on here bragging about how we were going to win the SECCG. We got rid of a coach that had lost his fire at UGA. We replaced him and our recruiting is getting better. We still don't know what kind of a coach he will be.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 11, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> You deserved a hard time for your game against App State just like we needed a hard time for our game. We gave ourselves a hard time and not come up with a bunch of lame excuses. Elffi said it right, we suck right now. UT is not much better at this point. That game in Bristol was not against some major power house either. It was Va. Tech with a coach from Memphis, and if they could have held on to the ball, it would have went down to the wire.



I'm sure you mean if we didn't force fumbles on 4 of the 5.....excuses? You got them covered


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2016)

Nobody on here knows who would win a game between Nicholls and App St. And it would not tell us much regardless of who won.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 11, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> You deserved a hard time for your game against App State just like we needed a hard time for our game. We gave ourselves a hard time and not come up with a bunch of lame excuses. Elffi said it right, we suck right now. UT is not much better at this point. That game in Bristol was not against some major power house either. It was Va. Tech with a coach from Memphis, and if they could have held on to the ball, it would have went down to the wire.



I'm sure UGA would have loved to have the 45-24 score on their opponent Saturday. But you are right, VA Tech is no Nichols State.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 11, 2016)

They believe nickelsville academy wasn't ranked nearly 100. In the fcs. Bless them


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 11, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Pickler has not been reading the post either. We have not said that UGA was going to be a big winner this year. We are a lot more realistic than those looking thru the Orange glasses. We have not been on here bragging about how we were going to win the SECCG. We got rid of a coach that had lost his fire at UGA. We replaced him and our recruiting is getting better. We still don't know what kind of a coach he will be.



Read the whole post. Is it richts fault or kirbys??? Not for everyone but it was the majority. And where is slayter?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2016)

Oh the back in motion that disrupted the snap was a forced fumble. Odd when UT fumbles it is not forced, but when the other team fumbles it is because of the tremendous defense of the Vols.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 11, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Nobody on here knows who would win a game between Nicholls and App St. And it would not tell us much regardless of who won.



Come on! Seriously? Seriously? What's happening to you you once knew football.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 11, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Nobody on here knows who would win a game between Nicholls and App St. And it would not tell us much regardless of who won.



Comical...app state would've put up a better game vs nickelsville than uga...CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored....don't choke on that crow


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> They believe nickelsville academy wasn't ranked nearly 100. In the fcs. Bless them



You know that post might make a tiny bit of sense if the Dogs were on here making excuses why we lost the game. We are not doing that, we are saying we sucked. But again that does not fit the picture yall like to paint.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 11, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Oh the back in motion that disrupted the snap was a forced fumble. Odd when UT fumbles it is not forced, but when the other team fumbles it is because of the tremendous defense of the Vols.



What part of 4 of 5 don't you get?


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 11, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Pickler has not been reading the post either. We have not said that UGA was going to be a big winner this year. We are a lot more realistic than those looking thru the Orange glasses. We have not been on here bragging about how we were going to win the SECCG. We got rid of a coach that had lost his fire at UGA. We replaced him and our recruiting is getting better. We still don't know what kind of a coach he will be.



All the Vol fan haven't said that. Show me a post where I said the Vols win it all this year.The media pushed the hype harder than the Vol fans ever have.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Comical...app state would've put up a better game vs nickelsville than uga...CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored....don't choke on that crow



Only thing comical is your claiming you know who would win that game and by how much.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 11, 2016)

AC slater picked uga to win it all after seeing them in person Saturday he lost internet connection again. Or cut the line who knows


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm glad you defend your team KY. Haven't seen many negative posts from you toward us. This was mainly for slayter to see. You just got in the cross hairs


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 11, 2016)

joepuppy said:


> All the Vol fan haven't said that. Show me a post where I said the Vols win it all this year.The media pushed the hype harder than the Vol fans ever have.



Amen pup. GBO!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 11, 2016)

Kdawg is cool he's never got on here and said anything other than 2-3 losses at least. Even back when they had Murray at qb. He realized richt would lose em a few no matter what.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 11, 2016)

Oh he will be back. And I will use Nichols St. as punctuation for at least a week. After all I heard about App St, he deserves it.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 11, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Kdawg is cool he's never got on here and said anything other than 2-3 losses at least. Even back when they had Murray at qb. He realized richt would lose em a few no matter what.



I can see that. I was speaking to the "general population " making those ridiculous claims lol


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 11, 2016)

I think he should get his own thread tomorrow for his excuses alone hahaha


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 11, 2016)

Haven't been here long enough to start a thread but I'll definitely be there to comment. Browning in my pants slayter


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Haven't been here long enough to start a thread but I'll definitely be there to comment. Browning in my pants slayter



this is not vol nation. start a thread. its all fun. daily volsux.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 11, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> this is not vol nation. start a thread. its all fun. daily volsux.



It clearly tells me I may not start earning thread. Ivery gotta work on my street cred apparently


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 11, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> this is not vol nation. start a thread. its all fun. daily volsux.




But I'm quite sure Bama is gonna kill both of us this year.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 11, 2016)

Earning was not supposed to be in there


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2016)

joepuppy said:


> All the Vol fan haven't said that. Show me a post where I said the Vols win it all this year.The media pushed the hype harder than the Vol fans ever have.



Actually, you are the ONLY one that hasn't. You kept it real and were very hesitant. Your buddy Bucky on the other hand.. Well, he has you guys winning it all!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2016)

joepuppy said:


> But I'm quite sure Bama is gonna kill both of us this year.



I don't know.. Bama struggled with Western Kentucky this weekend.. Their o line was pushed around as bad as UGA's..


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 12, 2016)

Would you look at all of the VolSux's fans.  Seems slayer is in their head and they are trying to circle the wagons to do a group hug thing.  We sucked against Nichols, but no DAWG fan said we were back this year.  We have said we thought Kirby would make it interesting and liked what we saw.  Now go back to volsuxnation.org and lick your wounds!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Would you look at all of the VolSux's fans.  Seems slayer is in their head and they are trying to circle the wagons to do a group hug thing.  We sucked against Nichols, but no DAWG fan said we were back this year.  We have said we thought Kirby would make it interesting and liked what we saw.  Now go back to volsuxnation.org and lick your wounds!



I live in the heads of the Vols! Their chest's are out this morning for sure. They look no better than the Dawgs and they know it. That's why it's so bad to be a Vol. This was suppose to FINALLY be their year.. And they look mediocre at best!

DAILY VOLS SUCK!


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 12, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Would you look at all of the VolSux's fans.  Seems slayer is in their head and they are trying to circle the wagons to do a group hug thing.  We sucked against Nichols, but no DAWG fan said we were back this year.  We have said we thought Kirby would make it interesting and liked what we saw.  Now go back to volsuxnation.org and lick your wounds!




We are just enjoying the quality UGA win . I like the back and forth smack talk, and Slayer is far from in my head. That's just humorous. If you liked what you saw Saturday, maybe you should have kept Richt.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2016)

joepuppy said:


> We are just enjoying the quality UGA win . I like the back and forth smack talk, and Slayer is far from in my head. That's just humorous. If you liked what you saw Saturday, maybe you should have kept Richt.



The only thing I saw Saturday were 2 teams still struggling.. 

Vols still don't look impressive. Dobbs passed for 91 yards.. VT gave the ball to the Vols 5 times! Jalen barely got a 100 yards.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 12, 2016)

joepuppy said:


> We are just enjoying the quality UGA win . I like the back and forth smack talk, and Slayer is far from in my head. That's just humorous. If you liked what you saw Saturday, maybe you should have kept Richt.



Beating your chest after your boys played in a converted racetrack and winning on 5 turnovers is not real smart.  Go back to hugging, I think y'all will need the practice before this season is over and the bricks fall on your heads!


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 12, 2016)

So capitalizing on turnovers is now a bad thing?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> So capitalizing on turnovers is now a bad thing?



Nope, but thinking that win was impressive is!


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 12, 2016)

Impressive, maybe not. Improvement from week 1 to week 2, yes.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Impressive, maybe not. Improvement from week 1 to week 2, yes.



Not sure how is was an improvement. Your QB threw for 91 yards and your starting TB only got a hair over a 100 yards.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 12, 2016)

I think it's well documented that dobbs isn't a prolific passer. But he did account for 5 TDs. Regardless of your opinion we played against a Bud Foster defense


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 12, 2016)

LoL...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> I think it's well documented that dobbs isn't a prolific passer. But he did account for 5 TDs. Regardless of your opinion we played against a Bud Foster defense



Anything to help you sleep better at night..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 12, 2016)

Yall's TN UGA cat fight is hilarious.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 12, 2016)

Seeing as this a Dawgs thread. Are yall starting Eason again?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 12, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Seeing as this a Dawgs thread. Are yall starting Eason again?



Um duh. She is the savior.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Seeing as this a Dawgs thread. Are yall starting Eason again?



I hope so. We already know what we got with Lambert. Best to get the kid his time and take the hits.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Um duh. She is the savior.



She is the one that threw for more yards on Saturday then the Vols senior QB..


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> She is the one that threw for more yards on Saturday then the Vols senior QB..



The Vols have a QB?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> The Vols have a QB?



He actually got 10 more yards passing then the GT QB.. 

You're right.. He can't be a QB.. Just another glorified runningback that ran farther then he threw..


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 12, 2016)

She's the one who didn't score 5 TDs either.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2016)

Welcome back.


----------



## Amoo (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm hoping for your guys sake this was the wakeup call your pups needed to pull their heads from their rears and realize even with the savior at coach and QB you don't win football games by trotting out onto the field and showing them the side of your helmet or the name across your chest as that's how your boys played this weekend.

We KNOW how Richt teams responded to these situations.  Time to see what CKS is made of.  I really felt this Mizzou game was going to be a trap game for you guys, but after the Nicholls performance that pretty much cancelled that out.

I still think Lambert should be starting and playing all 2 and 4 minute situations, but hey, what do I know.  We'll see how the kid progresses.  I'm assuming CKS's goal is to have him firing on all cylinders headed into the showdown with Ole Miss, but man I'm not a big fan of how he's getting him there.  I don't see y'all doing very well if you're running the ball twice as much as you're throwing it like this weekend.  you get 8 or 9 SEC defenders in the box, it's going to make for a long day.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Welcome back.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 12, 2016)

Go Vols!!!!


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I hope so. We already know what we got with Lambert. Best to get the kid his time and take the hits.



Finally a post I agree with. Let the kid make his mistakes while the UGA faithful are willing to accept it. It should be his, win or loose. The guy has tremendous talent, but needs experience.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> He actually got 10 more yards passing then the GT QB..
> 
> You're right.. He can't be a QB.. Just another glorified runningback that ran farther then he threw..



I imagine Eason wished he could run like Dobbs last Saturday. And for the record, it's called total offense for a reason. I don't care how we get it done on the field, long as we get it done.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2016)

joepuppy said:


> Finally a post I agree with. Let the kid make his mistakes while the UGA faithful are willing to accept it. It should be his, win or loose. The guy has tremendous talent, but needs experience.



Not to mention it's year one of a brand new everything! We are going to lose some games. And maybe we will win a game or 2 we aren't suppose to. We're all about to find out a lot more about what we have starting this week with SEC play.



joepuppy said:


> I imagine Eason wished he could run like Dobbs last Saturday.


----------

